# Hello from France!



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!

First sorry for my mistakes, English is not my native language and I don't think I am very good in writing it :lol: I hope you will understand most of my message!

I am a French artist, loving horses and other animals. I used to ride but I had to stop because it was too expensive for me (But when I will be able to afford it, I will have my own horse, I am sure )

I join your very nice community to speak about horses and improve my English at the same time  I love sharing experiences and pictures, and I would be so happy to show you my horses drawings! Drawing pets from pictures is my job as an animal artist (or maybe the correct terms are pet artist?), so I have a lot of pieces to share with you 

Oh, and do not hesitate to correct my mistakes if you wish, that's how I can learn and improve my English


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Cindy, welcome to the forum. Your english is beautiful! =)

That sounds like a nice job, drawing/making pictures of pets. I would love to see some of your work.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cindy, welcome! Bienvenue! We have quite a few members from France, I think. So, never worry about your English. It seems quite good, by the way.

I , too, am a pet artist. So, please start a thread in the artwork section and show us some of your artwork!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Your english is great.

I love all animal based art, especially horse drawings. I would love to see your drawings.


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind welcoming messages 
I saw that there are a lot of very talented pet artists on the forum! It is very pleasant to visit all these virtual galleries.
I am about to create my thread, I hope you will enjoy my drawings


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

welcome and by your message you have a great understanding of writing.
cant wait to see your art


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you so much Kait18 !
I do my best to make my messages understandable :lol:
My thread is done in the Artwork section, I hope you will have a look!


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Rhooo... on est deux au moins, dis donc! 

I really think your English is great, welcome!


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha! Merci!!
The French invasion has started! :twisted:


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeeessss! :twisted: 

Where In France? I'm in Pas de Calais... :wave:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome!  Not from France but I know french too.  I must say you write very well. I have friends at school that have more trouble writing in english than you, and they are scared to practice because they are embarrassed. Good for you for wanting to improve yourself!


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you very much Hidalgo!! I totally understand your friends because I feel exactly the same :lol: When I went to London for my school, I was so ashamed about my English, and about my accent as well! 
Some people were very kind with me and even told me they liked my "French touch" :lol: but one day, a woman was so upset because I couldn't understand what she wanted.. I felt horrible, some people have no patience at all with foreigners so.. It's not always easy to practice 

Dame Nuit, I am totally at the opposite :lol: I am from Avignon (just next to Marseille) and currently I study in La Rochelle (charentes maritimes)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome! Your english is great!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Cindy,

Ton Anglais est tres bien! Your English is very good!
j'espère que vous êtes très heureux ici. I hope you are very happy here..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

CindyB said:


> Thank you very much Hidalgo!! I totally understand your friends because I feel exactly the same :lol: When I went to London for my school, I was so ashamed about my English, and about my accent as well!
> Some people were very kind with me and even told me they liked my "French touch" :lol: but one day, a woman was so upset because I couldn't understand what she wanted.. I felt horrible, some people have no patience at all with foreigners so.. It's not always easy to practice
> 
> Dame Nuit, I am totally at the opposite :lol: I am from Avignon (just next to Marseille) and currently I study in La Rochelle (charentes maritimes)


J'aime the langue Francais! Never let others make you ashamed of your heritage. Elle etais une idiote!


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Druydess your French is SO cute! 
Merci pour tes gentils messages!

And thank you Horselovinglady!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome, Cindy! I too, would love to see your art, and your english is just terrific!! Far better than my French!  Let's see...... Salut! Ca va?


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

ah oui, c'est pas le meme coin! 
We're not in the same area...

C'est fou! Ils parlent tous francais! t'as vu ca?
How crazy! evrybody here speaks french! have you seen that?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you Northernstar! Ca va bien! Et toi?

I see Dame Nuit, we are not original at all actually.. Too bad! ^^

Howdy Gigem! I would LOVE to go to Texas!


----------

